# Five Bonus Concert Video Clips



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are 5 bonus favorite concert video clips. There are so many more....

Sweet
I never particularly followed Sweet as a band; for me, they were/are known only by Fox on the Run, and by this song, Love is Like Oxygen. But my emotional attachment to Love is strong, for it marked a time of unsettling upheaval in my life--I contrived to become infatuated, inappropriately, with a woman half my age, but was not at all free to express my feelings nor to act on them. So I took what lonely solace I could in songs such as this, and it did help me through a bad time.






Hanoi Rocks
We meet the Fabulous Finns (and an Englishman) of Hanoi Rocks: ace guitarist Antti Hulkko ("Andy McCoy"), guitarist Jan-Markus Stenfors ("Nasty Suicide"), bassist Sami Yaffa, drummer Nicholas Dingley ("Razzle"), and the winsome, shy blonde lead vocalist and occasional saxophonist Matti Fagerholm ("Michael Monroe"). Hanoi Rocks' mix of punk and glam metal never quite caught on (except in Japan, where they became cult objects), but the group are acknowledged to have been quite influential among their peers and successors. Alas, many of HR succumbed to various addictions, drummer Razzle dying in a car crash while fetching more booze, and the group fell apart. But they left a couple of great songs and great theatrics--here is Until I Get You.






Janelle Monàe
The year 2010 saw the release of one of the most interesting, excellent, and deservedly highly-praised albums of recent years. Janelle Monàe's The ArchAndroid is a 70-minute tour de force concept album that mixes "R&B, funk, rap, pastoral British folk, psychedelic rock, disco, cabaret, cinematic scores" and a whiff of Debussy on 18 tracks of astonishing originality, skill, and discipline. I immediately added it to my short list of perfect/near-perfect albums upon first hearing. Here are Janelle Monàe & company performing Cold War before the audience gathered at the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize Concert.






The Doobie Brothers
As a former student of geology, I find each of the geological eras has its own ambiance about it. When one reads about the Mesozoic, the age of the dinosaurs and giant flying and marine reptiles, one encounters a world of warm, shallow seas teeming with life. During the Jurassic, The Sundance Sea ( love that name) occupied much of western North America, as did successor seas during the Cretaceous. It conjured in my mind a rich, long, golden, fruitful late afternoon. The musical 1970s evoke that same atmosphere of abundance and variety, and The Doobies exemplify the easy, laid-back music typifying much of the decade, a Golden Decade bearing little hint of changes to come. Let's listen again to the sound of that Long Train Runnin'......






The Who
It's 1970, and The Who have recorded what many believe to be one of the best live album of all time, Live at Leeds. And on that album is their spectacular version of Mose Allison's Young Man Blues. The quartet of Roger Daltrey, Pete Townshend, John Entwistle, and drummer Keith Moon (described as the boy your mother told you not to play with) told us in no uncertain terms that a young man ain't got nuthin' in the world these days, in one of the most amazing displays of raw live energy ever. This clip is meant (as are all so far) to be played LOUD, so that the music fills your entire cranium. And take it from me: in the old days, when a young man was a strong man, all the people stepped BACK when a young man walked by.....


----------

